# Study: Hugging Your Dog Stresses Him Out



## PetGuide.com

​




> I’ll be the first to admit that I hug my dog – not frequently (I’m not much of a hugger in general) – but enough to be troubled by the news that hugging your dog actually stresses him out. According to a recent report, hugging your dog may cause your his stress level to increase, and even though you might feel better, your dog certainly doesn’t.
> 
> The idea of hugging your dog is widespread, with books such as 'Smooch Your Pooch' gracing many a bookshelf. The book talks about how kids should hug and kiss their dog anytime they please. The book was so popular, while being so incorrect, that the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior (AVSAB) released a statement explaining that they strongly advise parents to avoid purchasing the book, as the information it contained could cause children to be bitten by dogs.


Read more about Hugging Your Dog Stresses Him Out at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Cat 53

Has anybody told our Cockerpoos this? Mine are positively dejected if their hugs are rejected.


----------



## petentialpete

Dead right Mariylln. This is one of the (many) dog rules books that Pippin has not read


----------

